# Southern U.S.



## Westicles

So Mississippi is horrible for anything exotics related. Anyone know of any groups or functions in the deep down dirty south? Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama? Other than a small Repticon, I don't know of anything else. Just curious if anyone has any inside knowledge


----------



## jrh3

@Westicles I am in Alabama, we don’t have much. There is Dixie Reptile show but it moved to Georgia.

What part of Mississippi are you from? We could do some trading.


----------



## Westicles

I actually went to the Dixie expo probably 10 or so yrs ago!! Lol. I'm in Brandon, central MS. Unfortunately I don't have anything up for trade, I'm kinda attached to my snakes and tarantulas, <edit>

Well, snakes aside. My "snake room" is full.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrh3

Westicles said:


> I actually went to the Dixie expo probably 10 or so yrs ago!! Lol. I'm in Brandon, central MS. Unfortunately I don't have anything up for trade, I'm kinda attached to my snakes and tarantulas, <edit>
> 
> Well, snakes aside. My "snake room" is full.


I was probably there selling chameleons back then, lol. Terry has moved it to Georgia now, I think due to lack of participation.


----------



## Westicles

There's a reptile show in Jackson this weekend. Planning on going?


----------



## Matt Man

we had a Python Dealer out here in SoCal for the Super Show last weekend that was from the Carolinas. He says, it is always worth the trip.


----------

